# Confirmed...GH rode with broken collarbone.



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

http://twitter.com/GHincapie

These guys are damn tough.

Len


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

GH is a bad man. If you want a cycling hero look no further.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

And he did one helluva pull like that to help setup Cav there at the end.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

George is the man!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

kytyree said:


> And he did one helluva pull like that to help setup Cav there at the end.


That was great. David Millar thought he was being cool and all with his arms draped over his bars then he looked over to his left and was like "WTF!!!!!!!!"


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't imagine riding 30k on cobbles with a busted collar bone.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Jeez, now that guy knows how to be a team rider, amazing.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

A speedy recovery to him.

The guy doesn't quit. Everytime I saw him making the moves for the leadout sprints...I knew my hometown guy Farrar probably didn't stand a chance..."Oh nooooz, George is in there _again_..." 

Little sneaky effer. Go George.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Now that is worth talking about. I didn't like all the boo-hooing about his near miss with the yellow jersey. But he is one tough sumb8tch. Way to go George.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

I think his boo hooing was just fine, great rider, puts it all out there, sometimes it hurts.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

kytyree said:


> And he did one helluva pull like that to help setup Cav there at the end.


Last time I complain about a little road rash. What a freaking massive pain threshold


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Crazy mo' effin s.o.b!

Great great rider and person from what I've heard. Rider - I'm sure most would agree.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

GH rocks! Go George!! Speedy healing !!


----------



## svrider (Jan 14, 2009)

George is indeed a bad mofo....and a class act too.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

He carried the whole peleton from 2k to 1K on Friday. What a stud.

JSR


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I can't imagine how much that hurt!!? I stopped riding the other day because my shoe was pinching my little toe.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Didn't he do the last 3 days or so with it busted? I can't imagine climbing the Ventoux with that...what a special kinda hell that must have been. (On the other hand it takes your mind off the legs


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

The new Chuck Norris.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

there is pain and then there is pain. I have raced with broken ribs and recently dislocated shoulder. unless the broken bones are in your own body, its really hard to talk about the pain level and what is required to overcome the pain. i think racing with a bad hangover would be harder than racing with my fractured ribs. my point is simply: different people deal with pain differently. and yes, I do respect GH immensely for his contributions and ability.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes, he did, it wasn't just the super final pull to lauch Renshaw and Cavendish to the line in Paris, but the ITT, Ventoux, etc. His move after the last pull in Paris was perfect and almost put the Garmin Slipstream train in the barriers on that last turn (maybe payback for chasing down the break he was in when he almost had yellow). I've dislocated a collarbone (didn't ride for a week), never broken one, so I can't imagine how he did all that after the break occurred and just hope that he didn't cause permanent injury to himself.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

The only time I remember him referring to it was when he said it bothered him on the cobblestones of the Champs Elysees.

I can't imagine............


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

bauerb said:


> there is pain and then there is pain. I have raced with broken ribs and recently dislocated shoulder. unless the broken bones are in your own body, its really hard to talk about the pain level and what is required to overcome the pain. i think racing with a bad hangover would be harder than racing with my fractured ribs. my point is simply: different people deal with pain differently. and yes, I do respect GH immensely for his contributions and ability.


For comparison, when Tyler H did the tour with a broken clavicle, he subsequently needed major dental work because he damaged his teeth, gritting them on account of the pain. The fact TH was a doper is irrelevant to this, and it demonstrates that for a pro cyclist, racing with a broken clavicle can be excruciating.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Tyler Hamiliton also finished the tour with a broken collarbone. And he had a bunch of climbing to do.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

brentster said:


> That was great. David Millar thought he was being cool and all with his arms draped over his bars then he looked over to his left and was like "WTF!!!!!!!!"


during that run up, i was all, "oh man! garmin's gonna do it!!!" then hincapie steered the train to the side and stole the entire peloton from garmin and i was like, "dayyyyyum! columbia just crushed them!!!"

that was the funniest part of the tour for me. i was all excited that garmin was gonna make a run for the line. it looked like they had control and hincapie just peeled everyone away. the look on the garmin faces was hilarious. can you imgine thinking you had just scored a major coup and whooooosh. everyone else goes by like you were standing still? i could watch the last 2k all day...


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

He just rubbed some dirt on it and then walked it off.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

weltyed said:


> during that run up, i was all, "oh man! garmin's gonna do it!!!" then hincapie steered the train to the side and stole the entire peloton from garmin and i was like, "dayyyyyum! columbia just crushed them!!!"


I think part of what drove GH to endure the pain was having a chance to put Cav over the line first and stuff it to Garmin. 

George's move was awesome, though I was a little sad at not getting a chance to see if Taylor could really throw down.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

To somebody like me (a 90 mile a week person) he is simply AMAZING!!

I will always try to support him no matter what team he may end up on or even if he retires I will keep buying his clothing (which BTW is awesome).


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

weltyed said:


> during that run up, i was all, "oh man! garmin's gonna do it!!!" then hincapie steered the train to the side and stole the entire peloton from garmin and i was like, "dayyyyyum! columbia just crushed them!!!"
> 
> that was the funniest part of the tour for me. i was all excited that garmin was gonna make a run for the line. it looked like they had control and hincapie just peeled everyone away. the look on the garmin faces was hilarious. can you imgine thinking you had just scored a major coup and whooooosh. everyone else goes by like you were standing still? i could watch the last 2k all day...



It was spectacular... Hincapie, Renshaw, Cavendish were each amazing in their own right. Even if Cavendish wasn't there Renshaw would have won by a huge margin but then Cav took that and basically doubled the advantage. The way Hincapie pulled off and blew past David Millar and the other two Garmin guys like they were standing still was hilarious... the peloton went with Hincapie while the three amigos from Garmin obliviously kept going like their wheels were stuck in hot tar with their heads down... imagine what they must have been thinking when they finally looked up.


----------

